# Mails mit Trojanern warnen vor Mails mit Trojanern



## technofreak (23 März 2007)

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87268/from/rss09


> Besonders dreist ist die neueste Variante der offenbar nun monatlich
> wiederkehrenden gefälschten 1&1-Rechnungen. Die Mail enthält einen
> Sicherheitshinweis, man solle keinesfalls Anhänge in gefälschten Mails öffnen.
> Vielmehr solle man nur Mails wie dieser trauen. Die Echtheit der 1&1-Rechnung
> ...


What comes next?


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2007)

*AW: Mails mit Trojanern warnen vor Mails mit Trojanern*



technofreak schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87268/from/rss09
> 
> What comes next?


Der manuelle Virus:


> Hallo,
> 
> dies ist ein manueller e-Mail Virus. Sein Entwickler hat leider keine Ahnung und keine Zeit, um einen echten zu programmieren. Wählen Sie einfach die ersten 50 Adressen aus Ihrem Adressbuch und senden Sie diesen Virus weiter. Dann löschen Sie einige Dateien aus Ihrem Systemverzeichnis. Falls heute Freitag der 13. ist, formatieren Sie bitte Ihre Festplatte.
> 
> Danke für Ihre Mitarbeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2007)

*AW: Mails mit Trojanern warnen vor Mails mit Trojanern*



technofreak schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87268/from/rss09
> 
> What comes next?



Na Gott sei dank bleibt es uns ja noch freigestellt, wem wir trauen und wem nicht


----------



## johinos (23 März 2007)

*What comes next?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Der manuelle Virus:


Aber Interviews geben...

Aber in Ernst: Unterwegs sind EMails mit  Reisebestätigungen, erst in den letzten Tagen eingegangen: 

_Die Reihe der gefälschten Rechnung wird fortgesetzt mit last-minute.com. Dort soll man eine Reise gebucht haben. Auf Anhänge wird inzwischen scheinbar komplett verzichtet, da die Kriminellen wissen, das die Virenscanner die Schädlinge schnell erkennen und beseitigen. Der Link zu geocities.com führt auf eine Seite mit einen Fehler404-Hinweis. In der Seite befindet sich allerdings ein verstecktes IFrame, welches zu einer Seite führt, wo ein schädlicher JavaScript-Code enthalten ist, der Lücken im Browser ausnutzt, um den Rechner zu infizieren._


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2007)

*AW: Mails mit Trojanern warnen vor Mails mit Trojanern*

last-minute.com ist nicht besonders erbaut darüber, gibt aber keine Hinweise woran der Kunde erkennen kann,  was echt ist oder nicht  


> Derzeit werden im Namen unseres Portals www.last-minute.com gefälschte Buchungs-Bestätigungs-E-Mails von einem Unbekannten versendet. Wir bitten Sie, *sofern Sie persönlich keine Buchung getätigt haben*, diese E-Mails nicht zu beachten. Vielen Dank für Ihre Unterstützung! Ihr Last-Minute TEAM!


Ein Problem sehe ich hier  für die Kunden, die tatsächlich Bestätigungsmails erwarten


----------



## johinos (7 Juni 2007)

*Spam mit gefährlichem Link zu geocities*

Es geht wieder weiter, heute im Eingang:

_Betreff: Ihr Konto wurde gesperrt
Thu, 7 Jun 2007 05:26:45 -0400
Von: eBay support <[email protected] ebay.de>

Betreff: Ihr Konto wurde gesperrt
Guten Tag! Beim Kaufen in unserem Internet-Shop war ein Fehler vorgekommen, weswegen Ihr Konto gesperrt wurde. Um das Konto wieder freizugeben, folgen Sie bitte diesen Link http://ebay. de/online/_

Die Linkadresse _http://  geocities.com/   KrissyJeno6..._(vier Zahlen)

Received: from ***.cantv.net ([201.211.28.1**]...
owner: CANTV Servicios, Venezuela


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Mails mit Trojanern warnen vor Mails mit Trojanern*



> What comes next?


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90772


> Trojaner als TAN-Generator für Paypal getarnt


----------



## johinos (8 Juni 2007)

*Trojaner als TAN-Generator für Paypal getarnt*

Konkret:

Betreff: _PayPal Wichtige Sicherheits Update_

Der Virenschutz meinte dazu:
***********************
A virus (TROJ_NURECH.AJ) was detected in the file (E-Tan-setup.zip/E-Tan-setup.exe)
***********-***********

Absender:
_Received: from 208.179.155.2** (HELO ****.wgn.net) _
Ez2 Network, Inc
USA


----------



## Immo (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Mails mit Trojanern warnen vor Mails mit Trojanern*

selbst t-online hat´s gemerkt...
http://www2.oncomputer.t-online.de/c/11/28/05/74/11280574,si=0.html


----------

